# Hamnfjord 5141407



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

This ship was built 1905 in Vlaardingen Holland as Sirius AE60 for fishing. After that she came to Germany, Sweden, Finland, Sweden again and England. On Shipsspotting in September 2018 she is mentioned to been seen on August 7th at a yard near Portsmuth. When she first came to England and got Uxbridge as home port it was 1999. Then she was in Southampton for years and I wonder who was the owner and which was her home port. What happened then?


Finaly I wonder if anybody has a picture from the time she was new or close to? It would be of very good help if anybody know anything about her. The attached picture is from Southampton.


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I have seen it and it is a rather new picture with the new wheel house from 1973.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Shipspotting entry describes her as originally 'sailing logger (herring drifter)'. 'Logger' here I think is equivalent to 'lugger' which was a rig employed by drifters certainly on E coast of England. Lloyds Register entries for 1930s by which time she had been fitted with an engine indeed have her as 'SteelAuxScrLr' .
Picture of sailing lugger , drifter here:
http://www.gorlestonhistory.compugraf.co.uk/images/drifter-sailing.jpg


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

eddyw said:


> Shipspotting entry describes her as originally 'sailing logger (herring drifter)'. 'Logger' here I think is equivalent to 'lugger' which was a rig employed by drifters certainly on E coast of England. Lloyds Register entries for 1930s by which time she had been fitted with an engine indeed have her as 'SteelAuxScrLr' .
> Picture of sailing lugger , drifter here:
> http://www.gorlestonhistory.compugraf.co.uk/images/drifter-sailing.jpg



Thank you for your answer eddyw. The first photo I have of her is from about 1945 when she just had arrived to Skärhamn. What I am especially interested of in this case is earlier photo of this ship than that and information of homeport after laid up in Southampton 2002.I attache a photo of Hamnfjordof Skärhamn.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

The photographs all date from post 1945 when according to the shipspotting entry she was converted to a cargo vessel. LR has her as fishing vessel "Sirius" up to 1945. It's quite possible she was still flush decked wthout any aft superstructure while fishing. With engine power (post 1928) there would have been no need of big sail area for transit to/from fishing grounds so rig possibly cut down sufficient to bend 'steadying' sails to prevent excessive rolling while deploying drift net.


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Justwin, I was just going to save the picture you sent me of Sirius but she is not there anymore. The notification from the forum says "as Sirius". I cant see any posts from you of those you sent in this matter. Could you please upload the picture again. Sorry if it took to long time to answer.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

I deleted it because it looks the same as your last image. Here it is again. >


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

I agree with you. It looks very much the same. I cant find any detail which is different. Where did you find it? She was sold from Emden 1939 as Sirius AE 60 and now the label of your photo says AE 30. I must find somebody who can tell the names of theese two numbers. It looks like one of them is wrong.


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

I found the image on here. I think the number is a typo. >


----------



## JustWin (Sep 21, 2018)

Just testing to see if you can read it. > NO you can't. Will delete it


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

JustWin said:


> Just testing to see if you can read it. > NO you can't. Will delete it



With some difficulties I could read most of it and all theese things I had from before.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some clues as to alterations over her career can be gleaned from the tonnage figures recorded.When the engine was installed in 1928 the gross tonnage increased from c 95 to 102 (+7grt)suggesting, given same hull dimensions, addition of perhaps a wheelhouse (1grt=100cu ft enclosed space). (Note that the as built grt figure is very close to the 'under deck' tonnage figure later recorded in LR) The net tonnage decreased at this time as some 'earning' space was now occupied by machinery. She was lengthened in 1934 when the 'under deck' tonnage increased from 96 to 109 (+13) the grt increasing from 102 to 115 (+13) suggesting that superstructure remained unaltered and that the tonnage increase is explained by the extra 2m length added to the hull. Conversion to a cargo ship in 1946 increased the grt to 126 (+11) indicating a further expansion of aft superstructure. This all suggests that the available photos show her post 1946 conversion condition. All cir***stantial of course!


----------



## imar (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes I will save your conclusion about Hamnfjord. Now I will start a new tread about another logger Hugo.


----------

